# Any good Game Boy Advance emulator?



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Okay, let me explain, I'm a mid-gamer and I used to love a GBA game but now my GBA is dead and I want to use an emulator on my Mac (iBook) to play the games I owned, so this is not piracy or anything, this is correct use of an emulator and roms (games). I've tried a few but no one is good enough. Reccomandations?


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

It is illegal to keep a ROM on your computer for more than 24 hours if you don't own the actual game cartridge. But who keeps tab of that? 

As for the emulator, try Visual Boy Advance: http://www.gameboy-emulator.com/visualboy_advance_files.htm

I used it on my PC and it worked great.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

As I've explained, I have the license for all the roms I have so it isn't illegal. Thanks for the link.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

the 24 hours thing is a myth. it's just illegal period. i'm not being a hypcrite, since i have been known to play super mario brothers (snes) on the mac, i'm just sayin'.


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm looking into an NES USB controller, which would really bring me back memories. It kind of annoys me playing games on the keyboard too. It feels too wierd.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

The sound is laggy but the frames are ok. I need more RAM?? If so, I will get some .


----------



## yuwing (Aug 13, 2005)

the sound of visual boy isn't that great on my ibook for some reason. i've only tried one game and the sound lags and some songs doesn't get played... ? :|

it's not ram, i'm sure sound doesn't need a lot of ram lol


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

Actually the problem isn't with your computer. I noticed with any emulator, the sound is a bit choppy. Problem having to due with the fact that its not being played on the original system. I doubt theres anything you can do about it. It doesn't even seem like a big problem to me considering the music is pretty simple.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

So who wants to start an open source gba emulator on unix and the mac??


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

there was a website called emulation.net that was dedicated to emulation on the mac, but now it seems to be under a new owner


----------

